# Benny starts Camp REWARD tomorrow



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

As we all know Benny is quite reactive around strangers and new dogs. I've been working with him and he really has come a long way from how he was. He rebounds must faster than he used to. He's a work in progress. Leslie suggested Pamela Dennison's school Positive Motivation Dog Training. Pam is holding Camp Reward this weekend from Friday to Sunday. It's a camp for reactive/aggressive/shy dogs. Similar to what Carina went to a few months ago. I am really hopeful that I'll learn some better skills on how to deal w/Benny's reactiveness. 

We have an hour and a 1/2 drive one way. So lots of driving back and forth this weekend. 

Here's the link for anyone who wants to read more about the camp.
Seminars with Pamela Dennison's and Positive Motivation Dog Training!

Fingers and paws crossed for us!!!! rayer:
I'll update after the weekend is over!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - I'm so excited for you and Benny. How great!!! You are really committed to this if you're traveling all the way up there. :w00t: but wouldn't it be great if this really does the trick. I'm cheering you and Benny on. :chili::chili: Can't wait to find out how it goes. Is Emma staying with hubby?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That looks amazing! Tammy, would you mind taking Crisse, Darla and Fallon with you? Oh, and Steve, too. LOL
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, the camp sounds great. I am having some similar issues with Cassie, and we're working with a behaviorist. Hope this works for you and Benny. It's been years, but I actually know the area where the camp is located. I used to live in northern NJ. It should be really pretty there this time of year.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow that's really interesting...good luck! 

Just in case maybe you should bring the other Benny , you know the non-reactive one Gramps made, and if things get hairy, switch him quickly with your Benny when they aren't watching...who me?...that was not my Benny barking. Of course we expect Benny to be on his best behaviour. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> wow that's really interesting...good luck!
> 
> Just in case maybe you should bring the other Benny , you know the non-reactive one Gramps made, and if things get hairy, switch him quickly with your Benny when they aren't watching...who me?...that was not my Benny barking. Of course we expect Benny to be on his best behaviour. :thumbsup:


LMAO Brenda!!!! Yup, Little Benny to the rescue. Can sit still for hours.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Maglily said:


> wow that's really interesting...good luck!
> 
> Just in case maybe you should bring the other Benny , you know the non-reactive one Gramps made, and if things get hairy, switch him quickly with your Benny when they aren't watching...who me?...that was not my Benny barking. Of course we expect Benny to be on his best behaviour. :thumbsup:


 
That's exactly what I was thinking when I read her post.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Tammy, best of luck to you and Benny. I know you both will
do great.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Tammy - I'm so excited for you and Benny. How great!!! You are really committed to this if you're traveling all the way up there. :w00t: but wouldn't it be great if this really does the trick. I'm cheering you and Benny on. :chili::chili: Can't wait to find out how it goes. Is Emma staying with hubby?


You saw firsthand Benny's behavior Sue. It breaks my heart. I really hope this helps me help him! DH is coming w/me tomorrow b/c I'm scared to drive all that distance by myself. I hate driving places I don't know w/out someone with me. Saturday and Sunday Emma will be w/hubby and Ben and I will make the trip ourselves! 



KAG said:


> That looks amazing! Tammy, would you mind taking Crisse, Darla and Fallon with you? Oh, and Steve, too. LOL
> xoxoxoxoxo


 LOL Kerry! I have an SUV....there's room for them LOL!!! :HistericalSmiley:


revakb2 said:


> Wow, the camp sounds great. I am having some similar issues with Cassie, and we're working with a behaviorist. Hope this works for you and Benny. It's been years, but I actually know the area where the camp is located. I used to live in northern NJ. It should be really pretty there this time of year.


 How's the training going Reva? It's so frustrating when they are reactive, isn't it? I hope you have great success w/Cassie too! 

Yes that area I imagine will be beautiful. Lots of farmland up there. 


Maglily said:


> wow that's really interesting...good luck!
> 
> Just in case maybe you should bring the other Benny , you know the non-reactive one Gramps made, and if things get hairy, switch him quickly with your Benny when they aren't watching...who me?...that was not my Benny barking. Of course we expect Benny to be on his best behaviour. :thumbsup:


 LOL Bren!:HistericalSmiley: I wish the real Benny would learn some manners from mini Benny! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking when I read her post.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Tammy, best of luck to you and Benny. I know you both will
> do great.


Thanks Mary! The trainer said she doesn't get many maltese in her camps. Could you imagine what she would think if I brought mini Benny w/me?! :HistericalSmiley:She's probably used to big dogs. Then here comes me w/my maltese Benny and his mini me LOL!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Fingers (Kats), paws (malts') and claws (Romeos) crossed for you two !!! good luck... I am sure myBenny will do super well ... Keep us posted please 
sending him some kisses 
hugs
Kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tammy, is this a camp where Benny stays there like for a week or so???

This very interesting and i'm hoping for the best for Benny.


You've got from now until next June to get him ready for the next puppy party!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww...Tam, I think it will be fantastic!! I will be rooting for you and Benny!!

Benny, please be a good student and listen to your teacher and mommy! It is OK to make new friends too but remember to be a good boy!- Love, your god mommy


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so excited for you and Benny! I hope this camp is everything and more then you are hoping for. I'm guessing with all that driving, you won't be up to giving us an update tonight. But....I wanna know how it went!!!:smpullhair: I don't think I can stand waiting until you are completely done with the camp!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

wow, tammy, this looks great, i really hope it helps you and benny. i feel for you, because stuart has the same issues and its so frustrating and sad. we start another round of classes this saturday, i'm taking both dogs since stuart is worse when reina is with us. 

i just got dr. sophia yin's book, "how to behave so your dog behaves, 2nd edition" and am trying to implement her methods at home. its a lot like nothing in life is free. that seems to be helping stuart behave a little better.....time will tell. 

hugs to you and benny and good luck in the class! (hugs to sweet emma, too!!)


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

That's great Tammy! Although I would be getting a hotel-that's a lot of driving!
I look forward to hearing all about it. Perri is very protective of the house and has issues with people coming over.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WPW! Sounds exciting! Please let me know how that goes. I'm sure you and Benny will gain a lot from it and I hear you girl - I know how helpless one can feel with a pup that's so "vocal" ;-)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Pamela Dennison is an amazing trainer. I hope you get a lot out of your weekend!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> Fingers (Kats), paws (malts') and claws (Romeos) crossed for you two !!! good luck... I am sure myBenny will do super well ... Keep us posted please
> sending him some kisses
> hugs
> Kat


 Fingers, paws and kitty claws all crossed. Thanks Kat! :wub:


The A Team said:


> Tammy, is this a camp where Benny stays there like for a week or so???
> 
> This very interesting and i'm hoping for the best for Benny.
> 
> ...


 No Pat...it's a 3 day camp and I"m with him the whole time. Yes I hope next year's annual puppy party will be a good event for Benny to show off his new and improved himself! Don't want to be the one again next year with the barky-est dog! :embarrassed:


godiva goddess said:


> Awww...Tam, I think it will be fantastic!! I will be rooting for you and Benny!!
> 
> Benny, please be a good student and listen to your teacher and mommy! It is OK to make new friends too but remember to be a good boy!- Love, your god mommy


 Benny said he will do his best God Mommy!!! Thanks sweets. :wub:


Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm so excited for you and Benny! I hope this camp is everything and more then you are hoping for. I'm guessing with all that driving, you won't be up to giving us an update tonight. But....I wanna know how it went!!!:smpullhair: I don't think I can stand waiting until you are completely done with the camp!


 Not sure how much updating I'll do over the weekend Crystal but I'll do my best. I promise!!!! We are getting ready for bed now...we have a long 3 days ahead of us!



tamizami said:


> wow, tammy, this looks great, i really hope it helps you and benny. i feel for you, because stuart has the same issues and its so frustrating and sad. we start another round of classes this saturday, i'm taking both dogs since stuart is worse when reina is with us.
> 
> i just got dr. sophia yin's book, "how to behave so your dog behaves, 2nd edition" and am trying to implement her methods at home. its a lot like nothing in life is free. that seems to be helping stuart behave a little better.....time will tell.
> 
> hugs to you and benny and good luck in the class! (hugs to sweet emma, too!!)


 I'm so surprised about Stuart b/c he was so good in Atlanta. Benny never could have traveled to the AMA's w/me. I contemplated bringing Emma with me to the training just b/c they are always together and maybe the training would have been beneficial for both but I only enrolled Benny. 

That book looks great Tami. I'll definitely order it. Thank you!!! Good luck in your new class this weekend too!


PreciousPrince said:


> That's great Tammy! Although I would be getting a hotel-that's a lot of driving!
> I look forward to hearing all about it. Perri is very protective of the house and has issues with people coming over.


 LOL Ashley....I thought about a hotel but I was a little nervous staying at a hotel in a strange down by myself. I'm such a wimp! :blush:



Johita said:


> WPW! Sounds exciting! Please let me know how that goes. I'm sure you and Benny will gain a lot from it and I hear you girl - I know how helpless one can feel with a pup that's so "vocal" ;-)


 Both our boys are in training Edith. I know you can relate! How is our lil Aolani doing these days? Any improvement?



jmm said:


> Pamela Dennison is an amazing trainer. I hope you get a lot out of your weekend!


Thanks Jackie! I'm relieved to hear you say that. Leslie highly recommended her to me so I feel very positive that I will learn alot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad DH is driving with you...have fun. I would love to do a course like that...Jodi really needs it too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maglily said:


> I'm glad DH is driving with you...have fun. I would love to do a course like that...Jodi really needs it too.


 I've only got him going the first day. I wish he could come the whole weekend but he can't. At least I will have an idea of where I'm going and not get lost when I have to do the drive myself. 

Wish you were closer and you and Jodi could come. Benny Bear and Jodi Bear would both be the cutest duo :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

My fingers are crossed for you and Benny! Hopefully it helps him overcome his reactivity!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Can't wait to hear how Camp Reward goes for Benny. I hope your experiene is as wonderful as Carina's was.


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

That's really good, Tammy. It sounds like the kind of training Mimi and her brother, Harpo, need! I'll have to check around my area to see to what I can find. Good luck to you and Benny ~ I'm sure you'll do great! :aktion033:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

I wish there was a camp like that near Toronto; Diamond needs to learn to be calm on leash when she meets other dogs. We can't find good help for her here. 
Good luck, Benny!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Tam...

I was crazed this week w/work and didn't realize this was the weekend and it included Friday too. I don't know if you have internet. I think Pamela lives pretty far out there, but I'm thinking about you and hope you get a lot of great stuff out of your CAMP weekend. She's a terrific trainer, wish she lived closer to us. I really liked her when i took her workshop. ( for those of you whoPlease call me when you get home. I'll be waiting to hear all about it.


Have a great time...Big hugs and props to you and Benny!

xxoo
Leslie & Moxie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm soooo anxious to hear how it's going. Oh please PLEASE have a tiny bit of energy tonight to give us just a wee update.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't wait to hear how the "Camp Reward" went this weekend.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy -:Waiting: I'm on pins and needles to find out how it's going so far. I'm sure you're pooped and have the drive again tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope everything went well today with darling Benny! It bothers me that he is probably the smallest dog in the class. I can't wait for you to give us a review!! Good luck tomorrow!!!:chili:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope all is going well with Benny & camp. I can't imagine that little adorable boy being anything but a perfect little angel.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

thinking of you and Benny....hope all is well!! ((HUGS)))


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey everyone...we are all done with camp. I didn't log on here all weekend. To say we were exhausted each day is an understatement. The drive was long, the day was long and when we got home we crashed in bed. 

So....Pam is a wonderful trainer. I've never seen anything like it. She has 3 border collies who are beyond impressive to watch.

There were 4 other dogs in our class. A border mix, a catahula mix, austrailian cattle dog and a rhodesian ridgeback. (2 were human aggressive) And then we had little Benny. Each day we had 2 sessions working with the dogs. The dogs in training were never together. The dogs not working were in the car in their crates w/the windows down. Yes....I wasn't big on this, but those were the rules. We watched videos everyday, got a lot of informative info on agression and then had our sessions. 

If I'm gonna be honest I will say that Benny didn't get as much out of this as I had hoped. And I am the one to blame for it. He didn't have solid enough foundation skills in place therefore it was hard to get him to foccus on me. His sit, come, heel, and watching me at all times is good at home but put him there and all those skills went out the window. I wish I had recognized how poor his foundation skills are. We did get him in the room w/5 people walking around and minimal barking by the end. He walked the trail 2 times in the back and also had minimal reaction. But being in the car for such long periods of time also stressed him. I found it impossible at times to get him to focus on me at all. 

What I got out of the 3 day weekend was that I'll never get anywhere if I don't have SOLID foundation skills in place FIRST. He needs to work for everything. We have a long road ahead of us and it's back to building the relationship first b/c we can't really go forward. I felt pretty stupid not having a better grip on these skills before going to camp. I also felt slightly ridiculous being in a class with such large dogs and then there was Benny. Not to say Pam wasn't a great trainer with us. She did work with me but also stressed that I have to work harder to get Benny's foundation skills to be more reliable. 

I saw the progress of the other dogs who had better foundation skills in place prior to coming to camp really advance. 2 of the women in there were dog trainers so their dogs were pretty advanced and their reactivity definitely improved by Sunday. Another girl has been doing privates w/Pam so she had a good foundation too. Benny was nowhere near their level. This is my own fault. Sounds stupid right? I should have realized this beforehand. 

So I saw firsthand how this camp can really help a dog w/aggression and reactivity. Pam is filled w/knowledge and she's a wonderful trainer. Anyone who is interested in doing a camp like this will definitley learn better skills on how to live and manage a reactive or aggressive dog, BUT you must, must, must have great foundation skills going in. You all are probably shaking your heads at me saying how stupid I am for doing this and not having those skills perfected first, but let's be honest...most of us are not dog trainers and just because our dog sits, come, watch me, etc AT HOME doesn't mean he has a solid grip on those skills. So before I further any outside training w/Benny....this is my game plan first. Build and perfect his foundation skills and go from there. 

Thank you all for thinking of us...we really appreciated it. I took today off b/c I'm mentally and physically exhausted and Miss Emma...she really needs a day w/her Mommy too.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Tammy!

I'm so sorry to hear about your exhausting weekend! But on the other side you made a great experience and also little Benny! 

Enjoy your time home now, hugs and kisses to little Benny and princess Emma! 

Alexandra


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> Hey everyone...we are all done with camp. I didn't log on here all weekend. To say we were exhausted each day is an understatement. The drive was long, the day was long and when we got home we crashed in bed.
> 
> So....Pam is a wonderful trainer. I've never seen anything like it. She has 3 border collies who are beyond impressive to watch.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, you are not stupid, please, don't even say that!!! I'm sitting here reading about your weekend and your experience with Benny at the camp....I admire you so much!!!!! Wow, I think that's so great that you and Benny experienced this. I would not know what to expect at all. I think you have a great plan for the future to work on foundation skills. Then, you and Benny will re-tackle everything at a later date with flying colors! Congratulations, I think Benny did benefit more than you know. My hat is off to you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy -- neither Tilly nor Lacie have ANY foundation skills to speak of, so the fact that Benny has some says volumes for you, imho. 

I remember the 1st dog handling class I went to when I was being to show my Lhasas. The instructors had told me not to bother with training until we got there because they would teach us what to do. My Lhasa was 4 months old and had never been lead broken. All the other dogs there were lead broken and most where older and bigger. The class was mixed and some were show dogs that were just practicing, all were bigger than mine. Anyway, I had to lead break my puppy on the first night of class and we didn't have any fun or success in learning about handling. It was a lesson that I learned that was very similar to yours. I also felt sooooooooo stupid -- I should have KNOW this (but I didn't).

I'm sure that you will continue to work with Benny and that the class provided you more insight into how to help him. Don't beat yourself up, though, as I would never have thought about foundation skills either.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw Tammy you are really being way too hard on yourself! Many of us, myself included, would think our fluffs had those good foundational skills because they do them well and consistently at home. It's when they are in a different environment and faced with other stimulus that it's when there is a problem. I would have thought that was what the camp was for. Sheesh...if I could get my Zoe to concentrate and focus on me at the store, she would be there with me right now. It's when she's in those types of situations that I need help with her. If you could get Benny to do those foundational commands in those situations that are stressful to him, you wouldn't need the camp...right? So I guess I'm just confused. :blink:

So glad you are taking a day off with Benny and Emma. I'm supposed to head up to the store myself but honestly, my head is hurting so much I think I may just stay home myself today.

Hugs to you and to your perfect Benny. And to sweet Emma who was left behind. :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't hesitate to get help in building this foundation. That alone is not easy. Having a private lesson every 3-4 weeks can go a long way to help your progress.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - Please do not beat yourself up over this. You were far from stupid to take part in the camp. My feeling is that they should have assessed Benny's skill levels way more in the process of signing up. How in the world were you supposed to know? I would have thought that they might have wanted you to learn their way of training, thus all the earlier work might have gone out the window. They're the experts and that's why we're going to them, not the other way around. I also think that the group you were in was way ahead of you and should have been a consideration on their part seeing that there were trainers there with their dogs with problems alongside you, a lay person. And the other woman was already in private lessons. I really think it's up to someone running any kind of training workshop, whether for animals or humans, to assess the skills of people who might join that workshop and put them in an appropriate session or tell them to get the skills ahead of time. Please don't apologize for yourself or for Benny. I really don't think you were at fault in any way. Hoping you continue training at home or maybe sign up for basic obedience with Benny in your area so you get the basics down in a group environment. :hugging:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tam, I think you and Benny were very brave going into a boot camp class!! You are my hero. If it were me with anyone of my "bad a##es" we'd be laughed right out onto the street. :blush:

You make me want to start working on my pups manners. 

Don't give up, maybe start a bit slower with a personal one-on-one trainer or something like that. I tried one recently, but I didn't feel he was experienced enough for the job.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

on the bright side, tammy, it sounds like you learned a TON at this camp! now you have a clear set of goals to work on with benny, which is great. 

i feel your pain, though. its hard to get them to focus on you - not because they don't love you, but because they are so nervous and anxious about everything around them. at least thats what i've noticed about stuart. he is constantly on the "lookout". this behavior is much more exaggerated when reina is with us. 

i have gotten super tough at home. its all NILF all the time, including for breakfast and dinner. in fact, our breakfast is a walk. i find that if i keep him hungry, he is much more focused on me. each bite of kibble is hand fed and i don't leave the house until he is calm and giving me sits whenever i ask for them. no more time in the "big bed" at night , which i think has been harder on me than on him! 

anyway, i wish you luck with this!! you are a super mommy and i'm sure you will have him improving very soon. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh Tammy I am sorry it was not as rewarding as you thought, you sound so tired. But just the same I'm sure you did get alot out of it and it will come back to you once you unwind a little and you know what to work on next. I think I might feel exactly the same way with those big dogs and your little Benny. My first thought was "border collie!" that would be such a disappointment because Jodi is so reactive to them and similar dogs, (although good training ground) it would feel like 2 steps back before we had even started but I should be more positive.
And I'm here reading your post and thinking...what are foundation skills (LOL), poor Jodi. I wouldn't like leaving Jodi in the car either he would be so upset and I can see how that might keep him from focusing.

On the upside I taught my little houseguest Tucker "down" in about 10 minutes. So there's hope! And he even understood the way I held the treat in my hand, before I said "down". If he is bothering Jodi I say TREAT and he comes to me and sits. I'm not sure if that was the right method but it got him away from Jodi. He's finding "PAW" a challenge.
Maybe we can chat about how to best work on the foundations.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Tammy - Please do not beat yourself up over this. You were far from stupid to take part in the camp. My feeling is that they should have assessed Benny's skill levels way more in the process of signing up. How in the world were you supposed to know? I would have thought that they might have wanted you to learn their way of training, thus all the earlier work might have gone out the window. They're the experts and that's why we're going to them, not the other way around. I also think that the group you were in was way ahead of you and should have been a consideration on their part seeing that there were trainers there with their dogs with problems alongside you, a lay person. And the other woman was already in private lessons. I really think it's up to someone running any kind of training workshop, whether for animals or humans, to assess the skills of people who might join that workshop and put them in an appropriate session or tell them to get the skills ahead of time. Please don't apologize for yourself or for Benny. I really don't think you were at fault in any way. Hoping you continue training at home or maybe sign up for basic obedience with Benny in your area so you get the basics down in a group environment. :hugging:


 
good points Sue:thumbsup:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Tam, Welcome back!! Dont be too hard on yourself, I think you are just like sooo many pet parents- myself included! I mean, we adore, spoil and love our babies..we are not going to be training them like drill sargeants 24/7! LOL!!!! Besides, our babies are not working doggies..they are lap dogs, so that is even more condusive to being spoiled! I am not saying that it is an excuse to not be diligent in training but the bottome line is, we have companion toy dogs who spend 99% of their time indoors, with us-just being cute!! lol!! so of course our needs to train them to be "super dogs" are a lot less.....haha...

you just need Benny to be less reactive anyways!! i think you learned alot from this experience, lessons that you will forever keep with you! 

i am taking Gemma to puppy class now and it is helping me with her foundation skills..i do practice but I dont expect her to be act like a Lab with me..KWIM? maybe i sound ignorant but thats just what i think..hehe


welcome back babe!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Alexa said:


> Thanks for the update, Tammy!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your exhausting weekend! But on the other side you made a great experience and also little Benny!
> 
> ...


 :ThankYou:


suzimalteselover said:


> Oh my gosh, you are not stupid, please, don't even say that!!! I'm sitting here reading about your weekend and your experience with Benny at the camp....I admire you so much!!!!! Wow, I think that's so great that you and Benny experienced this. I would not know what to expect at all. I think you have a great plan for the future to work on foundation skills. Then, you and Benny will re-tackle everything at a later date with flying colors! Congratulations, I think Benny did benefit more than you know. My hat is off to you!


 Thank you Suzi. That means a lot!


Lacie's Mom said:


> Tammy -- neither Tilly nor Lacie have ANY foundation skills to speak of, so the fact that Benny has some says volumes for you, imho.
> 
> I remember the 1st dog handling class I went to when I was being to show my Lhasas. The instructors had told me not to bother with training until we got there because they would teach us what to do. My Lhasa was 4 months old and had never been lead broken. All the other dogs there were lead broken and most where older and bigger. The class was mixed and some were show dogs that were just practicing, all were bigger than mine. Anyway, I had to lead break my puppy on the first night of class and we didn't have any fun or success in learning about handling. It was a lesson that I learned that was very similar to yours. I also felt sooooooooo stupid -- I should have KNOW this (but I didn't).
> 
> I'm sure that you will continue to work with Benny and that the class provided you more insight into how to help him. Don't beat yourself up, though, as I would never have thought about foundation skills either.


 Thank you Lynn. :grouphug: I think most of us are guilty of thinking our dogs are more in tune and obedient than they really are. Then you see how far along other dogs are with similar problems than your dog and you realize wow I have a lot of work to do. 


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Aw Tammy you are really being way too hard on yourself! Many of us, myself included, would think our fluffs had those good foundational skills because they do them well and consistently at home. It's when they are in a different environment and faced with other stimulus that it's when there is a problem. I would have thought that was what the camp was for. Sheesh...if I could get my Zoe to concentrate and focus on me at the store, she would be there with me right now. It's when she's in those types of situations that I need help with her. If you could get Benny to do those foundational commands in those situations that are stressful to him, you wouldn't need the camp...right? So I guess I'm just confused. :blink:
> 
> So glad you are taking a day off with Benny and Emma. I'm supposed to head up to the store myself but honestly, my head is hurting so much I think I may just stay home myself today.
> 
> Hugs to you and to your perfect Benny. And to sweet Emma who was left behind. :grouphug:


 I know Crystal. The camp was more advanced than I originally thought. One girl in there said this was her 2nd camp and she was where I was her first time around. So I guess we all come in at different levels but I definitely would have gotten more out of it if I could Benny to focus on me. *sigh* 

I hope you are feeling better and your head is done throbbing. I just made a nice turkey meatloaf and am enjoying my time w/Ben and Em. 


jmm said:


> Don't hesitate to get help in building this foundation. That alone is not easy. Having a private lesson every 3-4 weeks can go a long way to help your progress.


 Jackie thank you. You are 100% right...foundation building is no easy task. I am going to see how I do one on one with him for now and then go from there. By the way, I told Pam about the wonders you do in agility. I told her that even maltese can be impressive. 


Snowbody said:


> Tammy - Please do not beat yourself up over this. You were far from stupid to take part in the camp. My feeling is that they should have assessed Benny's skill levels way more in the process of signing up. How in the world were you supposed to know? I would have thought that they might have wanted you to learn their way of training, thus all the earlier work might have gone out the window. They're the experts and that's why we're going to them, not the other way around. I also think that the group you were in was way ahead of you and should have been a consideration on their part seeing that there were trainers there with their dogs with problems alongside you, a lay person. And the other woman was already in private lessons. I really think it's up to someone running any kind of training workshop, whether for animals or humans, to assess the skills of people who might join that workshop and put them in an appropriate session or tell them to get the skills ahead of time. Please don't apologize for yourself or for Benny. I really don't think you were at fault in any way. Hoping you continue training at home or maybe sign up for basic obedience with Benny in your area so you get the basics down in a group environment. :hugging:


I agree Sue. When we talked on the phone she asked how Ben's basic obedience was and also her registration forms stressed that you should have a decent grip on those skills but still I am guilty of thinking we were further along than we really are. Since last October we have done every class available at Petsmart, not for their training tactics but to get Benny socialized in a controlled enviroment. That did wonders for us as far as his socialization skills went. Highly reactive at the beginning of each class but a much faster rebound than he had prior. He has come a long way from how he was and I hope me working with him one on one will basic skills first will make a difference. 


The A Team said:


> Tam, I think you and Benny were very brave going into a boot camp class!! You are my hero. If it were me with anyone of my "bad a##es" we'd be laughed right out onto the street. :blush:
> 
> You make me want to start working on my pups manners.
> 
> Don't give up, maybe start a bit slower with a personal one-on-one trainer or something like that. I tried one recently, but I didn't feel he was experienced enough for the job.


 Thanks Pat. And I think you are crazy. Your crew are always perfectly behaved everytime I see them. It's my dog at your puppy parties that is the embarrassment. 


tamizami said:


> on the bright side, tammy, it sounds like you learned a TON at this camp! now you have a clear set of goals to work on with benny, which is great.
> 
> i feel your pain, though. its hard to get them to focus on you - not because they don't love you, but because they are so nervous and anxious about everything around them. at least thats what i've noticed about stuart. he is constantly on the "lookout". this behavior is much more exaggerated when reina is with us.
> 
> ...


 Tami...thank you! That is very encouraging. Yes I really do have to revamp my NILF program at home as well. Pam told me no more free feeding. He needs to work for everything. It really is so hard though. It's a lifestyle change and one I need to commit to. Have you noticed a big difference w/Stuart? 


Maglily said:


> Oh Tammy I am sorry it was not as rewarding as you thought, you sound so tired. But just the same I'm sure you did get alot out of it and it will come back to you once you unwind a little and you know what to work on next. I think I might feel exactly the same way with those big dogs and your little Benny. My first thought was "border collie!" that would be such a disappointment because Jodi is so reactive to them and similar dogs, (although good training ground) it would feel like 2 steps back before we had even started but I should be more positive.
> And I'm here reading your post and thinking...what are foundation skills (LOL), poor Jodi. I wouldn't like leaving Jodi in the car either he would be so upset and I can see how that might keep him from focusing.
> 
> On the upside I taught my little houseguest Tucker "down" in about 10 minutes. So there's hope! And he even understood the way I held the treat in my hand, before I said "down". If he is bothering Jodi I say TREAT and he comes to me and sits. I'm not sure if that was the right method but it got him away from Jodi. He's finding "PAW" a challenge.
> Maybe we can chat about how to best work on the foundations.


 Brenda, thank you. It was tough with Benny and big dogs. On the one walk I really had to focus on my breathing because I was scared for him. But we made it and he did pretty well. 

Foundation skills is like basic obedience but very reliable and solid. For instance, Benny needs to focus on me, come, sit, proper heeling, etc when asked and not just in the house. If you can't get your dog's attention and for him to focus then you really can't move ahead w/desensitization. This is exactly what happened to us. 

Congrats on teaching Tucker down! Woo woo!!!! That's great. And don't feel bad about "paw." It took Ben almost 3 weeks to learn that one. It takes him forever to do everything. I would love to chat about training. Anytime!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

godiva goddess said:


> Hi Tam, Welcome back!! Dont be too hard on yourself, I think you are just like sooo many pet parents- myself included! I mean, we adore, spoil and love our babies..we are not going to be training them like drill sargeants 24/7! LOL!!!! Besides, our babies are not working doggies..they are lap dogs, so that is even more condusive to being spoiled! I am not saying that it is an excuse to not be diligent in training but the bottome line is, we have companion toy dogs who spend 99% of their time indoors, with us-just being cute!! lol!! so of course our needs to train them to be "super dogs" are a lot less.....haha...
> 
> you just need Benny to be less reactive anyways!! i think you learned alot from this experience, lessons that you will forever keep with you!
> 
> ...


 Hey you! :grouphug: Yup I agree. I'm not training Ben for rally, agility, etc but it's a challenge to just get him to listen b/c he is reactive. That's the problem. Emma...she can get yappy but she is not reactive where it's problematic like Benny. I know you can see the difference in Ben and Emma's personalities. 

Some of us are lucky w/our dogs. They have great friendly, laid back personalities and then others are the opposite. Unfortunately, when that happens it's a lot of work to get past it. I think it's great you are going to puppy class w/Gemma!!! I just know she is the sweetest, cutest one in there!:wub::wub: How does she like it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't think you were at fault at all. The trainer should have indicated what the minimum skill level needed to be to get the most out of the classes before you signed up.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I train dogs professionally...but even I take my dogs to class and utilize other trainers. I know I can't objectively see what I am doing. And I am never surprised to get some little teeny tip that makes a world of difference. Even the very best trainers need someone to watch them and provide feedback. Don't be hesitant to utilize this. You will make more progress in a shorter time when you get feedback.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

yes, tammy, i think stuart is slowly getting a bit better. when i take him on walks now i can even get him to calm down and sit after he's started to blow up, which i think is a big deal......whereas before, once he started to go "code red" there was nothing that could end it but distance and out of sight of the other dog. 

as i mentioned, all of the NILF and strict rules are harder on me than the dogs, i think! as alice mentioned, we just want to cuddle and love our little lap dogs. plus everything i do with the dogs - feeding time, going for walks, baths, play time, training time, bed time, etc. - i do v-e-r-y calmly and slowly. no happy excited talking, and very often no eye contact. this keeps him pretty calm, except i still have to stand still a few times before walks because he is barking excitedly. 

stu may never be 100% calm in all situations, but with practice, i want him to be able to calm down when i ask and focus on me. and you are such a dedicated and loving mommy, i know benny will start to get better, too! 

ps - wasn't victoria stillwell looking for dogs to train in the NYC area recently????


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww Tammy, don't be so hard on yourself. Like Crystal said, you wouldn't be going to class for this behavior if he wasn't the way he is. Believe me, I know. And you know as well that Aolani and benny can be related as they have very similar personalities. Yes, he will sit politely for me when I take pics of him and as long as other dogs aren't around, but still sometimes when I walk him he goes crazy. I've stopped snapping his leash since I didn't like that it could be harming him - my friends pup was recently diagnosed with a collapsed trachea so I'm even more cautious now. But I do carry tons of treats with me with I walk with him and most of the time he is looking up at me as we walk waiting to see when I'll give him the next treat, which is usually limited to when he's walking perfectly right next to me or after we have passed another person or another dog. It all takes a lot of time and I know how frustrating it can be, but as long as we try, I know our pups can come around. We'll have to keep each other posted about what works and doesn't work ;-) Good luck with our boy Benjamin and please give him lots of kisses from me for at least going out there and trying  Aolani sends you puppy kisses and high fives for being such a good mommy.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I admire you for going. That was a lot of driving and I'm sure not cheap either. I agree that you should have been more thoroughly assessed, and I'm sorry it didn't turn out as hoped for.
Does Benny have issues with people coming to the house? If so, did she have any pointers on that?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

mom2bijou said:


> Hey you! :grouphug: Yup I agree. I'm not training Ben for rally, agility, etc but it's a challenge to just get him to listen b/c he is reactive. That's the problem. Emma...she can get yappy but she is not reactive where it's problematic like Benny. I know you can see the difference in Ben and Emma's personalities.
> 
> Some of us are lucky w/our dogs. They have great friendly, laid back personalities and then others are the opposite. Unfortunately, when that happens it's a lot of work to get past it. I think it's great you are going to puppy class w/Gemma!!! I just know she is the sweetest, cutest one in there!:wub::wub: How does she like it?


I know their difference, but Benny is really loving too! He just needs time to warm up to someone..then he is all love! :wub::wub::wub:
I am very biased twd my Benny boy..as you can tell..haha...:blush:

Benny is the real life teddy bear love, if i ever see one! he just needs people who understands him and have a bit thick skin and dont mind getting yelled at a little in the beginning..lol!!! Been there...done that! and it felt so rewarding to get Benny Boy's stamp of approval! hehe

Gemma is loving the class! she is the smallest and all her classmates (smallest other than her is a 6 pd shih tzu..other 9 dogs are all big dogs i,e., labs, bulldog, dalmatian, etc) think she is a chew toy! LOL!!! 
Her trainer teaches us (to teach doggies) commands coupled with hand signals..i find it quite good bc Gemma does NOT know how to "sit"...but by end of class, she knew it..trainer said dogs understand hand signals faster than words....so far it works..we shall see!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> I don't think you were at fault at all. The trainer should have indicated what the minimum skill level needed to be to get the most out of the classes before you signed up.


 Thank you Sher. 


jmm said:


> I train dogs professionally...but even I take my dogs to class and utilize other trainers. I know I can't objectively see what I am doing. And I am never surprised to get some little teeny tip that makes a world of difference. Even the very best trainers need someone to watch them and provide feedback. Don't be hesitant to utilize this. You will make more progress in a shorter time when you get feedback.


 The 2 other women in the class were also trainers from Virginia. And they got some great feedback to add to their already wonderful skills so I totally understand what you are saying. I don't know that I would work w/Pam one on one but I will certainly keep in mind searching for other one on one help. Leslie offered to come to NJ one day and also help me out. She always has wonderful advice. 


tamizami said:


> yes, tammy, i think stuart is slowly getting a bit better. when i take him on walks now i can even get him to calm down and sit after he's started to blow up, which i think is a big deal......whereas before, once he started to go "code red" there was nothing that could end it but distance and out of sight of the other dog.
> 
> as i mentioned, all of the NILF and strict rules are harder on me than the dogs, i think! as alice mentioned, we just want to cuddle and love our little lap dogs. plus everything i do with the dogs - feeding time, going for walks, baths, play time, training time, bed time, etc. - i do v-e-r-y calmly and slowly. no happy excited talking, and very often no eye contact. this keeps him pretty calm, except i still have to stand still a few times before walks because he is barking excitedly.
> 
> ...


 That's great Tami. The fact that they can rebound faster after each blow up is a major thing. That's serious progress. I'll incorporate your tips into my gameplan. I really appreciate it. I have the same goal w/Ben. I know he will never be 100% but having a fast rebound and FOCUS is uber important for us. 

Not sure about Victoria Stillwell....haven't heard anything about that. Very interesting. 


Johita said:


> Awww Tammy, don't be so hard on yourself. Like Crystal said, you wouldn't be going to class for this behavior if he wasn't the way he is. Believe me, I know. And you know as well that Aolani and benny can be related as they have very similar personalities. Yes, he will sit politely for me when I take pics of him and as long as other dogs aren't around, but still sometimes when I walk him he goes crazy. I've stopped snapping his leash since I didn't like that it could be harming him - my friends pup was recently diagnosed with a collapsed trachea so I'm even more cautious now. But I do carry tons of treats with me with I walk with him and most of the time he is looking up at me as we walk waiting to see when I'll give him the next treat, which is usually limited to when he's walking perfectly right next to me or after we have passed another person or another dog. It all takes a lot of time and I know how frustrating it can be, but as long as we try, I know our pups can come around. We'll have to keep each other posted about what works and doesn't work ;-) Good luck with our boy Benjamin and please give him lots of kisses from me for at least going out there and trying  Aolani sends you puppy kisses and high fives for being such a good mommy.


 I know you can relate Edith. Our boys are very similar. And kudos to you for continuing to stay on top of Aolani's training program. :thumbsup:


PreciousPrince said:


> Well I admire you for going. That was a lot of driving and I'm sure not cheap either. I agree that you should have been more thoroughly assessed, and I'm sorry it didn't turn out as hoped for.
> Does Benny have issues with people coming to the house? If so, did she have any pointers on that?


 Benny is barky when strangers come to the house. But it's easy to tell people who are coming over to ignore him. Therefore, he rebounds fairly quickly. Once he is calm they will give him treats. If he's a total terror I will remove him and then try to bring him back. Basically, her advice is to get him to focus on me. 

You can also try to train that when the doorbell rings teach your dog to go to his bed/crate/etc. You'll need a friend to work with you. Have a friend knock close by (can be on a table, wall, etc) and then treat them when they go to the bed/crate. Eventually they will associate knocking w/going to their safe place. It's a lot of work but one method I will work on with Ben and Emma b/c they always run and get excited at the door which doesn't help Benny get in his calm, focused state of mind. 


godiva goddess said:


> I know their difference, but Benny is really loving too! He just needs time to warm up to someone..then he is all love! :wub::wub::wub:
> I am very biased twd my Benny boy..as you can tell..haha...:blush:
> 
> Benny is the real life teddy bear love, if i ever see one! he just needs people who understands him and have a bit thick skin and dont mind getting yelled at a little in the beginning..lol!!! Been there...done that! and it felt so rewarding to get Benny Boy's stamp of approval! hehe
> ...


 Of course Godmommy is biased towards her Benny boy! I know you have had a love affair w/Benny boy since day 1. :wub::wub: Benny has "yelled" at you in the past on several occassions and you still were so understanding and forgiving! Such a good Godmommy you are Alice! It's true though....once he gets past that he is a teddy bear love machine w/personality plus! I wish the whole world could see that side of him. 

Go Gemma girl! I'm so proud of her! She's gonna continue to do great in puppy K. And yes...the hand signals are super important! B&E often respond to my hand signals faster than my verbal commands. 
Keep with it Al!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Best of luck Benny - he is so CUTE!


----------

